# time to add some mass



## Malachor (Jun 7, 2003)

hi everybody who takes a peek at my journal. 

this time around i'm going to solidfy some sort of diet with the help of the kind people here and a better split.  i'm thinking a 3 to 4 day split would be best, but im not sure what yet.  p-funk has been helping me out and he has been a big help.

like everybody else this journal is to track my progress and to fix any errors or mistakes i might make with the help of those who watch my journal or who come by.  two heads are better than one and more the merrier!  anyways, i'm not looking to cut, i want to continue to put on mass.  the only thing i hope to slim down is my waist and that should just come from eatting healthier and working harder.  as of now, i'm pretty much at loss on making a steady meal plan.  i definitely will need help from the knowledgable folk here.

as for goals, i just want to try and bring up my lagging areas and to make everything as symmetrical as i can.  right now my back and legs need the most work.  i think my back suffers the worst because i haven't worked it much other than the latpull.  hopefully with a much better suited workout it will take care of this problem.

anyways, this is just the start of the journal.  over the course of a few days i hope to get a basic meal schedule going so i have some sort of order.  now it's time to wait and see who pays me a visit to help!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

Good Luck! 

Whats your meal plan right now, stats etc.


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

One arm HEAVY dumbell rows my brother, learn them love them


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

Also, Wide Grip Pullups using your BW


----------



## Malachor (Jun 7, 2003)

i dont have a meal plan now.. i don't know where to begin really on putting one together.  i've read all of the articles in the diet & nutrition area.  i'm soon to be 18, 6'3 230ish.  pictures can be found here.

i bought several things from the store though to start off my diet.

skinless boneless chicken cutlets
brown rice
broccoli
green beans
bananas
apples (although i think they give me indigestion)
canned tuna
oatmeal(yummy dry oats)
eggs

and i think that is it.  since it's summer i can get up and go to bed when i feel like it and eat whenever so i can be extremely flexible on my schedule (until i get a summer job).


----------



## Malachor (Jun 7, 2003)

a very basic way i eat daily is this.

wake up:
instant breakfast shake and a cup of dry oats

few hours later:
4 scrambled eggs
apple or banana

postworkout:
4 chicken cutlets and a cup or two of brown rice

few hours later:
a can of tuna and another cup of oats
two pieces of bread
another shake

this isn't anything special nor is it any good, but it's better than the way i did eat.  if i get people to help me and tell me where my target calories are and how much protein and fats i should be bringing in along with carbs, i will work to get up there, but now i'm like a lost sheep.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2003)

Okay, to start, you are not eating enough cals to add mass to a 150lb girl, let alone a 230lb, 18yr. old male bodybuilder.

Since you have no idea how many cals you need to maintain lets just start at about 3400-3450 (230 x 15=3450).  Eat this many cals for a week and see what happens?  Did you gain weight or not? Try it for the second week and ask yourself the same questions.  If are maintaing your bodyweight then up your cals to about 4000 and see what happens for a week.  Try and gain about 1-1.5lbs per week.  Try and eat about a minimum of 230g of protein per day and divide it over 5-6 meals.  I am not against  whole foods post w/o bit I am just wondering why you don;t have a shake?

What is in your morning shake?

Your second meal doesn;t have enough cals and definetly enough protein.  You can throw a can of tuna in there and maybe some flax or eat more eggs (just to give you an idea for breakfast I eat 10egg whites and 1-2whole eggs or some times I eat turkey or chicken and 6egg wites and 1 whole egg. So you can eat more than that).  I am not opposed to the banana, especially since that looks like your only fruit source for the day but the apple is a better choice because the banana has more fructose.  Also you can add some fat to this meal like some flax or maybe some peanuts or cashews.  The post w/o mela looks good, it looks like your best meal so far.  The next meal of tuna, oats and bread looks okay but again where is the fat?  Add some flax or olive oil to that tuna.  What kind of bread is it?  Whole grain is your best shot.

Out of 3450kcals try and get your macros in this ball park:

345g protein (40%)
300g carbs (35%)
96g fat (25%)

if you are eating 6meals a day that is 58g of protein, 50g of carbs and 16g fat in each meal.  It may be a little lower for some of these considering that your post w.o shake may have more protein than you other meals and you first meal of the day may have more carbs than the rest of the meals so just adjust the macros for each meal according to what ever way you eat.


----------



## Malachor (Jun 10, 2003)

bench/triceps

bench press - 135x8/185x8/205x6/225x3/135x8
incline bench - 135x8/135x6/155x4
skullcrushers (olympic bar) - 45x10/65x8/65x8
pushdowns - 40x10/40x8/40x6x1

this workout actually kicked my ass.  perfect form.
----
m1
shake

m2
4-60z turkey cutlet
1.5 cups brown rice

m3
4 scrambled eggs
1 can tuna w/ Tbsp olive oil
1/2 cup roasted almonds
1 small apple

m4
1 cup oats
shake

m5
6 strawberries
1 small apple
1 can tuna w/Tbsp olive oil

m6
1/2 cup oats

Totals:  

Cal:3530
Fat:146 
Carb:348 
Protein:222

Overall, I'm fairly happy how my numbers  turned out.  I know the fat is really high and protein a little low, but everything was right around what p-funk said it should be.  And for not going into the day with a planned meal I came pretty dang close!  Suprisingly, a can of tuna and olive oil is delicious!  Before today I either ate tuna with mayo and sweet relish or I made a tuna melt.  Now, this is easy and a good way to eat tuna!

I figured out that i can eat 3 cans of tuna plus a tbsp of olive oil each time to get these numbers:

cal - 780
fat - 45
carb - 3
protein - 96

one can of tuna is:

cal - 140
fat - 1
carb - 1
protein - 32

one tbsp olive oil:
cal - 120
fat - 14
carb - 0
protein - 0

3 cans of tuna ain't bad and i think if those numbers are adequate, i can make those 3 meals with a carb source and maybe some more protein.  what do you guys think?  maybe 1/2 cup of oatmeal with each can of tuna?

that would be:

1/2 cup oats

cal - 150
fat - 3
carb - 27
protein - 5

1/2 cup oats + 1 can of tuna + 1 tbsp olive oil

cal - 410
fat - 19
carb - 28
protein - 37

so do the math once again  and it's...

3 cans of tuna + 3 tbsp olive oil + 1.5 cups oats

cal - 1,230
fat - 57
carb - 84
protein - 111

that looks like a good start for a solid 3 meals, opinions!

this can be kind of fun from time to time!


----------



## Malachor (Jun 10, 2003)

hell, i could make it 1 cup of oats to get more carbs, protein is a little shy of what p-funk said and fat is a little more, but not bad again i guess.

1 can of tuna + 1 tbsp olive oil + 1 cup oats
cal - 560
fat - 21
carb - 55
protein - 42

3 cans of tuna + 3 tbsp olive oil + 3 cups oats
cal - 1,680
fat - 63
carb - 165
protein - 126

also, unless i'm a moron, but fitday is always leaving me guessing about how much i'm eatting, i want to know exactly how much i'm eatting down to the wire, so i'm going to just calculate it all out myself and then maybe put it into fitday later with custom foods to make it go quicker.  i need to buy a scale to weigh my chicken and stuff like that.  i hate not always knowing and guessing!  i like facts!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2003)

Try getting some flax in there.  You can pour it on your tuna in place of the olive oil for a meal or two.  Or put it into some of your shakes.


----------



## Malachor (Jun 10, 2003)

i don't have flax oil.  i thought olive oil was fine?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2003)

plive oil is good but you really need to balance your omega 3 tp pmega 6 ratio.  You are way to high in the omega 6's (almonds, olive oil).  You need to be getting your flax in there also (omega 3).


----------



## Malachor (Jun 10, 2003)

the almonds kind of were a spur of the moment thing.  i don't eat almonds often, besides the oil is so much easier to do!


----------



## Malachor (Jun 17, 2003)

chest/bi's today

flat bench (barbell)

135x8
185x8
205x6
205x6

incline bench (barbell)

135x8
155x6

standing barbell curls

45x12
65x10
85x8

not much volume, but i don't think my body responds well to high volume.  i tried something new too, higher reps on the curls.  i usually hang out at 8 being my max.  good clean workout.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2003)

Is there going to be a progress report here soon?


----------



## Malachor (Jun 27, 2003)

i'm pretty slack about whole thing right now, i know.

it's difficult for me to get a set diet because i don't have a job and i can't buy all of the food i need for every day.  basically, i have good food for everyday i workout, but not on off days.  i'm trying to figure ways that i can maximize the amount i have, but it doesn't seem like it will work out.

i've been working out, just not updating.

i benched this morning and i had a little pain in my shoulder area.  i posted in the training section under benching questions.  you could go there and see what i said.

i guess since i'm here i will report what i did today.  it wasn't much because i didn't want the pain to become worse.

flat bench
135x10
185x10
185x8
205x8

skipped incline

tricep pushdowns
40x10
60x10
60x8


----------

